# Weber Gas Grill $199.........



## fishawn (Mar 19, 2009)

Home Depot has this three burner Weber gas grill for $199.00 in their add today. I think my Weber Apron cost more than that!


----------



## sdesmond (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW! Thats a great deal for anyone looking for a gasser.


----------



## coyote-1 (Mar 20, 2009)

If that's the one with the heavy-duty box, I heartily recommend y'all jump on it. Mine (the old red one) has served me very well for eight years and it's still in awesome shape. All the other stuff in the $200 price range is flimsy.


----------



## rivet (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey thanks for the heads-up on the grill. One person at work has been wanting just that model for a while now and wasn't ready to drop the $400. I emailed her the pic you posted and she is going to buy one this weekend. Another guy overheard us talking about it this morning and went out this afternoon to buy one! By the way, the folks at HD around here say that is a 4 day (thu-sun) special offer with no rain-checks and a limited number assigned per store. So if you want one, you might want to be first in line I'm thinking....


----------



## garyt (Mar 20, 2009)

I just called my local store and asked if they had any and about the price, he said he never heard of anything like that or a weber ever being 200 off. Must be a regional thing


----------

